# can 30930 outfracture of turbs and 30140 smr be coded together?



## ncantello (Nov 3, 2008)

In cpt manual there is a note that 30930 and 30140 can't be coded together.  However, I have seen these coded together with a -59 modifier.  Is this ok?  Thanks!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 3, 2008)

ncantello said:


> In cpt manual there is a note that 30930 and 30140 can't be coded together.  However, I have seen these coded together with a -59 modifier.  Is this ok?  Thanks!



Hello,
These are two individual services only. Still it is better always to code 30140 first, followed by 30930-59.


----------



## mbort (Nov 3, 2008)

since the CPT codes states NOT to bill them together and the CCI edits bundle them, I do not see how you could possibly justify using the -59 modifier (unless you are coding for payment...which I hope you are not)


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2008)

*No, it's not okay*

I agree with Mary. CPT clearly states not to do this. They are bundled per CCI edits. I don't know how it could be more clearly stated. 

This is *not* my area of expertise, but I will pose an additional question ...
Could this be a case where the left side and right side of the nose were treated differently?  Perhaps that's where someone has tried to use the -59 modifier to clarify the uniqueness of the process for that patient?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC,CPC-E/M


----------



## ncantello (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks!  I think I read somewhere that 30930 will be eliminated in future editions of CPT, so until then, I'll make sure to only code one.   Thanks for all the help!


----------

